# Ft Pickens



## SHatten (Sep 30, 2007)

Has anyone been to Ft. Pickens lately? Wife wants to make a shore dive before going to the Keys. Vis or jellys?


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

SHatten said:


> Has anyone been to Ft. Pickens lately? Wife wants to make a shore dive before going to the Keys. Vis or jellys?


Did 2 40min + dives out there about 2 weeks ago Sunday. Viz was < 20 but acceptable @/around high tide. Didn't see any suspended jellies.


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Water was clear with no jellies at Langdon and Battery 234


----------



## Big E Nuff (Oct 4, 2007)

Scott
Plan your dive as close to high tide as you can. This will give you the clearest water and least amount of current. :thumbsup:


----------



## SHatten (Sep 30, 2007)

Big E Nuff said:


> Scott
> Plan your dive as close to high tide as you can. This will give you the clearest water and least amount of current. :thumbsup:


Thanks...that is the plan.:thumbsup: From past experience I know the current get pretty swift at the jetties.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

SHatten said:


> Thanks...that is the plan.:thumbsup: From past experience I know the current get pretty swift at the jetties.


If I'm diving two tanks (which is the norm for), I plan first tank about 30/45 before high, second 30/45 after ..
Even then it can get pick up quick
Pickens is an excellent dive when the stars align...


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

I dove it yesterday and found 77 degree water temp at 55ft with 30ft viz.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

polar21 said:


> I dove it yesterday and found 77 degree water temp at 55ft with 30ft viz.


Knew I shoulda went yesterday ..


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxfish4fun (Oct 22, 2007)

certified at ft pickens yesterday, vis were atleast 30ft, didnt expect it to look that good down there,hooked, cant wait to dive again


----------

